# 1933 Ingersoll Mickey Mouse



## Andy the Squirrel (Aug 16, 2009)

I've just won an early 1934 Ingersoll Mickey Mouse watch! At 77 years old, do you think the leather strap will still be wearable?

Seller's pics


----------



## Barreti (Apr 18, 2008)

77yrs old and it still has the box and original strap. ruddy hell !

Good catch Andy.


----------



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

It may be wearable. I'd be tempted to use a hand moisturizer on it though. Leather does dry out if stored, the moisturizer will help avoid the risk of cracking.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Exellent find! :lol: :man_in_love: :wub:


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

I wouldn't use a hand moisturizer, but ... maybe ... a saddle treatment (light rubbing with mink oil?) ... or a good car leather conditioner (meant for "finished leather").

I wouldn't wear it though ... keep it mint-y, wear Mickey on a new band.

Or just keep Mickey in a curio, getting the rest he richly deserves. My 2p.


----------



## watchnutz (Jan 18, 2008)

Very nice. It's hard to tell from the photo but that might be a replacement strap. You will be able to tell for sure when you recieve it. You can tell by the sharp point on the end and by the buckle. I can't find my original (put it away to good) but I put a replacement on this 1935 version so I could wear it. The little Mickeys just have little bend over tabs on the back that stick through the strap. If your strap turns out to be original and you want to wear the watch you might consider doing the same.

Enjoy it!


----------



## Andy the Squirrel (Aug 16, 2009)

Ah,well it's nice to know I can replace the strap and transfer the mickeys easy enough then


----------



## Andy the Squirrel (Aug 16, 2009)

Well it has arrived, and it is a beauty! Amazing condition, cant have been worn more than a few times. The strap is too short, it looks like the original. It should be in a museum! I also think it would be a shame to put it to rest, so I have sent it to Steve Burridge for a service and a new strap.


----------

